# i want her back ,she is pregnant and she broke up :(((((



## damo (Mar 28, 2012)

Ok, so I'll try to make this short as i can without missing too many details. Please bear with me cuz I really need some advice and reasurring. My ex and i were introduced by mutal friends. We hit it off immediately.
Everything was perfect, then a 6 months later, we find out she's 2 weeks pregnant. apparently she conceived around new tear we had sex,in our relationship there where some arguments and lil figths but nothing major.
Then when she got into the 3 week i made a jelouss act and and we end up splting up,she needed space and after a while she decided to give me one more chance,but trough that time her hormoans where going of the charge and girl what i last seen was long gone.
So when we start seening eachother again i was trying to reinsure how much i love her and she was just turning off more and more,saying that i am ti needy,that i want only kisses and we had lil fights almost everyday untill she start ignoring my cals and my txt's and she finaly said the other day that i am to much for her right now,that she needed time to see howt she feels twords me and that i was pushing and pushing and she got to the point that is to much for her.
She needs space and time not stress and all this she say that i was to possesive at this point,she says that she loves me as a person but she doesnt know if love me like she did before,her feelings went down that day when my jelousy ruined everything,she said that it wud take long time for her to trust me again and she doesnt know how long.
i reach the point where i cant take it any more,i dont know what to do.should i move on with my life?or should i stay on stand by?
her frends iare telling me that right now there is no chance for us to go back but in the future she doesnt know,i want her back and the baby but if this is just waste of time i need advice what to do ,
im trying to change my self s, to correct my mistakes, and im working on it, I started to go to counseling
,making her small suprises but always they where turning into fight......... 
At this point she doesnt want to talk to me at all,she said other then apoiments she doesnt have to stay in touch,but yet she didnt return my stuff back even though is almost a month now,her dad wants to have a talk with me and all,


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

damo said:


> Ok, so I'll try to make this short as i can without missing too many details. Please bear with me cuz I really need some advice and reasurring. My ex and i were introduced by mutal friends. We hit it off immediately. Everything was perfect, then a 6 later, we find out she's 2 weeks pregnant. apparently we conceived around new tear we had sex,in our relationship there where some arguments and lil figths but nothing major,then when she got into the 3 week i made a jelouss act and and we end up splting up,she needed space and after a while she decided to give me one more chance but tru that time her hormoans where going of the charge and girl what i last seen was long gone,so when we start seening eachother again i was trying to reinsure how much i love her and she was just turning off more and more,saying that i am ti needy,that i want only kisses and lil fights almost everyday untill she start ignoring my cals and my txt's and she finaly saided the other day that i am to much for her right now,that she needed time to see what she feels twords me and that i was pushing and pushing and she got to the point that is to much for her she needs space and time not stress and all this she say that i was to possesive at this point,she says that she loves me as a person but she doesnt know if love me like she did before,her feeling went down that day when my jelousy ruined everything,she said that it wud take long time for her to trust me again and she doesnt know,i was already posting here but now i reach the point where i cant take it any more,i dont know what to do.should i move on with my life?or should i stay on stand by?her frend is telling me that right now there is no chance for us to go back but in the future she doesnt know,i want her back and the baby but if this is just waste of time i need advice what to do ,i complitley change my self,i took counceling,read a lot,i was making her small suprises but always they where turning into fight......... at this point she doesnt want to talk to me at all,she said other then apoiments she doesnt have to stay in touch,but yet she didnt return my stuff back even though is almost a month now,her dad wants to have a talk with me and all,


Ummm, I think there are only 2 periods (.) in your whole paragraph. :wtf:

You sound VERY young. Perhaps in HS still? :scratchhead:

How old are you? And how long have you known this girl?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Puncutation please.

That's unreadable.


----------



## damo (Mar 28, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Puncutation please.
> 
> That's unreadable.


i corect my post sorry for that,i was just typing and typing one more time sorry


----------



## damo (Mar 28, 2012)

southern wife said:


> Ummm, I think there are only 2 periods (.) in your whole paragraph. :wtf:
> 
> You sound VERY young. Perhaps in HS still? :scratchhead:
> 
> How old are you? And how long have you known this girl?


im 26 and she is 23,i know her now almost 8 and half months,everything was grand untill the pregnancy


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Why would you want to be with someone that doesn't want to be with you? You would never be her #1 pick, you would be her consolation prize and will always be the fallback option, meaning when she finds someone better she will dart (or worse cheat and cake eat). Also, when the baby is born I highly recommend getting a paternity test because she doesn't seem like the kind of woman that is capable of being devoted to you (ie there is possibility you are not the father).


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Angel5112 said:


> Well I am having a REALLY slow day here at the office so I thought I would do everyone a favor and make this readable (to the best of my ability).
> 
> 
> 
> She sounds immature. You sound immature. Maybe she is just hormonal, but I doubt it. My best advice; Let her know that you would like to be there for your baby. Tell her that you would like to remain friends, or at least friendly and civil, so you can maintain a good co-parenting relationship. Tell her that you are sorry things didn't work out between the two of you. Don't beg her to come back. This sounds like the beginning of a very toxic and immature relationship.


:iagree: :iagree: :iagree:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Pregnancies often change women, and very quickly. Suddenly they realize that it's not all about fun but about a little life that depends on them.

If she asked you to leave her alone, you have to leave her alone. By not doing as she asks you are showing her that you do not respect her.

Do as she asks. Go to the appointments with her. When do go be a good solid father and caring man to her.

Ask her if you can contact her at least once a week or every two weeks to keep up with how she is doing... maybe to just take her out for a cup of coffee, something low key. If she agrees to this then again be a very calm and caring person when you do see her.

Because she is having your baby it's worth trying to have some kind of relationship with her.. you will be tied to her for the rest of your life due to the baby. So whether or not you two ever date again or get married, etc is not known. But you have to work together to raise a child.

So calm down, keep working to improve yourself. And see where this goes.

The drama has to stop. The situation you describe sounds like a lot of immature drama. Talk to your counselor about how to stop the drama.

When you talk to her dad, be respectful. Tell him that you respect her. Apologize for things like your jealous outburst and the way you have been pursuing her. Tell him that you want to support her through her pregnancy and to help raise your child. Ask his advice on what you should do to ‘man up’ to your responsibilities. 

If you start dating other women at the same time you can forget about ever having anything more than a friendship with the mother of your baby. So you have to decide what is more important. To try to rebuild something with her and your baby or just having some woman (any woman) to play around with.

What was it that you did when you had your jealous outburst?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Lon said:


> Why would you want to be with someone that doesn't want to be with you? You would never be her #1 pick, you would be her consolation prize and will always be the fallback option, meaning when she finds someone better she will dart (or worse cheat and cake eat). Also, when the baby is born I highly recommend getting a* paternity test *because she doesn't seem like the kind of woman that is capable of being devoted to you (ie there is possibility you are not the father).


Good point.

I agree with the idea of a paternity test. The way she is acting towards you might be because she knows that this might not be your baby. But she does not want to tell you this.


----------



## damo (Mar 28, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Pregnancies often change women, and very quickly. Suddenly they realize that it's not all about fun but about a little life that depends on them.
> 
> If she asked you to leave her alone, you have to leave her alone. By not doing as she asks you are showing her that you do not respect her.
> 
> ...


i want start dating other woman,if there is a chance to make it right for 3 of us i will take it and i dont mind how long is going to take it,i know that right now i have to have patience and to play along but is hard to do 

aditional info i was her first guy who she brought in family,she introduce me at christams day and everything was going grand for both of us,

i made some big mistakes in past,asking way to many times about her phone cals and txt's,honestly she was telling the truth i know that now,but now is to late,last thing what happend realy had nothing to do with me but over my past mistakes she just didnt belive me and she decided to take time or should i say i need space frase.

im sorry for my writing mistakes but english is not my language,i hope that most of us cann read it,and one more time thanks for ur time and responses

i realy apriciate every advice and i hope that i can make it work,i want them in my life so badly


----------



## damo (Mar 28, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Good point.
> 
> I agree with the idea of a paternity test. The way she is acting towards you might be because she knows that this might not be your baby. But she does not want to tell you this.


the problem is that we spend day and night together,she concive after the new year and that's when i had my holidays,she is very stuborn,ading to that she depends on her sisters advice it's not working in my favour at all 
i learn one thing NEVER contact her frend or sister for help,more i try to make things right i was sinking deeper


----------

